# Posting a Product Review



## peedee

Just been trying to re-establish a link to the review of my motorhome in Product Reviews, got as far as getting the preview to work and clicked 'YES' and got this:

quote
An error has occured
You have an error in your SQL Syntax, check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near's 'website' "10" at line 2

unquote

I was trying to put in html code for a link to the report but observed it didn't like the standard format for this. Removed the quotation marks from around the link and the preview worked but it was not accepted by MHF 

Help please.

peedee


----------



## peedee

Had another attempt at posting a review this evening with the same result but did note that I am not supposed to use quotes but apostrophies in the html syntax. 

As an after thought I thought I would leave out the related link to the manufacturer and lo and behold on hitting the "yes" button from preview it was accepted!!!??

I also note that I could edit my "Introduction message" tonight which with no amount of trying could I do this morning e.g tried to apply styles or insert an image.

Weird??!

peedee


----------



## peedee

peedee said:


> As an after thought I thought I would leave out the related link to the manufacturer and lo and behold on hitting the "yes" button from preview it was accepted!!!??
> 
> peedee


The review has still not appeared. What is the problem please Nuke?

peedee


----------

